
Show HN: Colosseum VR – Explore the ancient Rome through virtual reality - BaptisteGreve
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMCwLHE1Cuw
======
BaptisteGreve
Hello everyone!

I shared here a few weeks ago the first version of my experience Colosseum VR
and I received a lot of help from your community to improve the experience!

My goal is to help people discover the ancient Rome through a VR headset (the
Oculus Rift is the most famous for now). I only added 5 true elements from the
ancient Rome for now:

\- The Colosseum

\- The Temple of Venus and Rome

\- The colossus of Nero

\- The Elagabalium

\- The Arch of Constantine

I will add more and more buildings in the coming months to help users realize
how incredible this city was.

You can download the experience here:
[https://unimersiv.com/course.php?id=21](https://unimersiv.com/course.php?id=21)

Let me know if you have any questions/remarks.

Thank you for your help!

Baptiste

